# Fishing the Bay



## Fishing Mom (Sep 16, 2008)

A friend of our daughter's did a excellent science project on redfishing. The child tested the best time and way to catch redfish-if you are a angler you should check it out-I think that it will suprise you on how he found out that the moon affects redfishing. The project will definently make you rethink your strategy. 

After they allowed us to read his project, the child told us how this company asked him to post it on there website. My daughter thought it was so neat that this company recognized his hard work. Check it out, the website is www.redfishriviera.com. Kudos to the company for making the kids feel so special.

Fishing Mom:grouphug:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I bet he will make a great guide one day! Marine Biology might be good for him too!


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

That is an awesome science project! If you are looking for the article you need to go to the blog section on the webpage!

Congrats to him!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

very cool project! wish i would have thought about doing that for a science project instead of a volcano!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice project !!!!!!!!! Its good to see todays yutes interested in fishing.

Scott


----------



## sridevi (Sep 19, 2008)

We have to use tricks while doing fishing and boating.

=======================

sridevi

Don't Click Here!


----------

